# Rum proteinbar



## fodrme (Apr 27, 2014)

Macros: http://fodr.me/id-69.php

Oatmeal,

Proteinpowder, cookies and creame

Water

almonds coconut meat, dried (desiccated)

rum aroma

Just mix ingredients, put in a cake dish (or something similar) and leave in fridge for 2 hours before slicing bars. It taste nice!







One bar gives approx. 16 g protein and 180 kcal


----------

